# can i put a baby budgie with my 2 yr old cockateil?



## kimbo85 (Apr 26, 2009)

hi there i have had my 2 yr old male cockateil since february, he was from an avairy so not tamed. we did have 2 but the other one bullied him so gave him to my mum. he is a bit grumpy at the mo as he is moulting but i wondered if it would be safe to put a baby budgie in with him to tame as i dont think im going to be able to tame the cockateil. any advice? thanks, kim


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Cockatiels and budgies do normally live quite happily together, although do prefer there own species as company. You may have problems keeping them together in a cage.

If you do want to try and put them together, first you must keep them in separate cages, and put the cages next to eachother. Once they have got used to eachother, the next step would be letting them out together so they slowly all being well become friends. This can happen quickly or take several months. Either way there is no guarantee.

Once they become friends you can then try taking one cage away and watch them very closely when you put them into the same cage. You may still find they could fight once in the cage as depending on which one you use the one living in there already may get protective over it?

Good luck.


----------



## kimbo85 (Apr 26, 2009)

hi thanks for the advice, still not sure what we're gonna do yet, think i may jus keep trying to tame george. hes still quite aggressive if i go near him but hopefully in time he may get better. at the moment he wont even come out of his cage. he did when there was two of them, but now he is on his own he wont. i may get another cockateil, but not sure where i can get a baby one from in my area.


----------

